# Euramobil dealer



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I note from the Euramobil website that Oaktree are now appointed dealers.

http://www.euramobil.de/_haendler_gb_2010/liste.html?land=GB&-token.bereich=haendler

Russell


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Yes Russell have been for a while. Cranhams dont seems to have any new ones in stock. We have been looking at Euramobils but there are not many about.

Sonja


----------

